# Moma said frame this



## Brink (Nov 23, 2019)

She needed a bunch of frames for her work.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Nov 23, 2019)

Got lots of hand tool work

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 23, 2019)

No two are alike

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink (Nov 23, 2019)

Moma da Brink’s paint with diamond pictures, and our loveseat

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 24, 2019)

So very practical! What did you use to fasten the frame together? Chuck


----------



## Brink (Nov 24, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> So very practical! What did you use to fasten the frame together? Chuck



glue


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice work on the frames and the paintings!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 24, 2019)

Very nicely done, Brink!



Brink said:


> glue



Shoulda used pocket screws. Those are definitely going to fall apart. I give them a week. 10 days, tops.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Nov 24, 2019)

Brink said:


> She needed a bunch of frames for her work.
> 
> View attachment 174433


She does nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 24, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Very nicely done, Brink!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda used pocket screws. Those are definitely going to fall apart. I give them a week. 10 days, tops.



I don’t use pocket screws.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 24, 2019)

Brink said:


> glue


Didn't think glue works that well on end grain. Chuck


----------



## Brink (Nov 24, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Didn't think glue works that well on end grain. Chuck



miter joints are a bias cut. Half way between end grain and long grain. For a picture frame, they’re strong enough.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Very nicely done, Brink!
> Shoulda used pocket screws. Those are definitely going to fall apart. I give them a week. 10 days, tops.





Brink said:


> I don’t use pocket screws.



I'll be back next Wednesday....


----------



## Brink (Nov 25, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'll be back next Wednesday....



TFTSNH?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2019)

Brink said:


> TFTSNH?



Well, at least you didn't have to spell anything on em....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 25, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Well, at least you didn't have to spell anything on em....



how do you know I didn’t?


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 30, 2019)

OK I'll bite what does TFTSNH mean?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 30, 2019)

Johnturner said:


> OK I'll bite what does TFTSNH mean?



that would be : the frame that should never happen
A twist on TTTSNH the table that should never happen. 
I start these series when someone predicts my projects will fail.


----------



## Brink (Dec 12, 2019)

A few more.
Moma took the pics

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2019)

I love the curly one. Maple?


----------



## Brink (Dec 14, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I love the curly one. Maple?



tiger stripe maple


----------

